# Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen



## dude1985 (18. November 2016)

Petri allerseits,

ich bin noch rech neu beim Spinnfischen und war jetzt ein paar Mal am Rhein auf den Buhnen unterwegs.
Bisher hatte ich jedesmal nach ein paar Stunden krasse Rückenschmerzen. Ich denke mir dann immer Augen zu und durch, aber es mindert den Spaß beim Angeln schon deutlich.
Meineserachtens kommt es wohl vorallem dadurch, dass man auf den Buhnen eigentlich nie auf gerader Fläche steht. Jetzt bin ich halt auch nicht der trainierteste Petri-Jünger und könnte sicherlich auch ein paar Kilos weniger haben, dennoch wollte ich mal fragen, ob das ein generelles Problem ist und ob es Tipps gibt, die es einfacher machen?
Danke vorab!


----------



## jkc (18. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Hi, bei mir tritt das fast immer auf wenn ich viele Stunden spinnfische, das kommt bei mir alleine durchs lange stehen, aber unwegsames Gelände macht es nicht besser. Was bei mir etwas geholfen hat ist den Rucksack (Bzw. das Köderarsenal) abzuspecken.

Grüße JK


----------



## zandertex (18. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

bauchmuskeln trainieren,die halten u.a. den oberkörper  aufrecht und im gleichgewicht.wenn keine vorhanden gehts halt aufs kreuz.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Ja, denke auch, dass man da am ehesten mit Muskeltraining wirksam entgegen wirkt.#6


----------



## Andal (18. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Das geht mir auch so. 

Aber man darf dabei eines nicht vergessen. Die Füße befinden sich, auch wenn es am Niederrhein ist, trotzdem auf einem hochalpinen, weil sehr unebenem und durch die Bank felsigem Untergrund. Wenn man dem Rechnung trägt und entsprechende Bergschuhe anzieht, dann wird es auch ein bisschen besser. Wichtig ist dabei nicht nur die griffige Sohle, sondern vor allem, dass die Knöchel stramm eingepackt und fixiert sind. Dann zieht es auch nicht so ins Kreuz.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Bin zwar kein Buhnenangler, steige aber bevorzugt auf (auch steilen) Böschungen etc. herum (---> bei uns die am wenigsten beangelten Stellen).

Mit das Wichtigste dabei sind - wie Andal schon sagt - stabile und gute Schuhe bzw. Stiefel, die die Knöchel anständig fixieren.

Kombiniertes Bauch- und Rückentraining hilft auch viel (immer vorne und hinten trainieren, nicht nur eins davon!)

--> da muss man nicht unbedingt ins Fitnessstudio, sondern kann auch zu Hause prima was machen

--> hatte zu diesem Thema mal vor längerer Zeit nen Thread namens "Training für Schwer- und Vielwerfer" oder so gepostet (dürfte sich über die SuFu finden lassen).

Beim Kältespinnen trage ich zudem einen dünnen Nierengurt aus dem Motorradbereich, der den LWS-Bereich zusätzlich stützt und wärmt

--> kaltes Kreuz tut schneller weh (insbesondere, wenn man Schwerköder-Spinngerät mit vielen Prügel-Distanzwürfen bedient).

Bei Bedarf kommt dann zusätzlich noch die Hardcore-Wärmesalbe "Finalgon stark" auf den Hexenschussbereich unter dem Nierengurt.

Immer gut auf den Rücken aufpassen (vor allem bei steigendem Alter) - wenn der Bandscheibenvorfall erst mal da ist, ist er da (und vor allem für leidenschaftliche Spinnfischer extremst launeverderbend).


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Ich habe immer ein Kissen zum Sitzen dabei. Ein geeigneter gerader Stein lässt sich meist schell finden. So, im Wechsel, Stehen und Sitzen hält man dann eine Ecke länger durch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Ich pflanze meinen Podex bei Bedarf auf meine mobile Abhakmatte (Anaconda Rollmop).

Das hat sich auch bei meinen seltenen Kaltsaison-Bootsgastangeltrips außerhalb meiner Verbootswüste schon als sehr hilfreich erwiesen.

*Ödöth*:

* Soooo, habe meinen alten Rückentrainingsthread hier wieder gefunden (Titel allerdings im Vergleich zu oben genau rumgedreht, wusste ich selbst nicht mehr richtig):*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=303894&highlight=training


----------



## Pinocio (19. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Hallo,
ich habe auch nach langen Spinnfischtagen leichte Verspannung im Rückenbereich.
Stützen usw. können helfen beseitigen aber nicht das Problem.
Das heißt man muss trainieren.
Ich mache jeden morgen nach dem Aufstehen Handstandtraining. Klingt komisch hilft aber sehr um eine gute Körperspannung zu halten. 
Um euch ein wenig unter die Arme zu greifen schreibe ich mal wie das aussieht:
5min Handstand mit der Brust Richtung Wand (immer 10-20sek.)
5min im Wechseln (je 20sek.) auf dem Bauch liegen und die Arme und Beine anheben (nennt sich auch superman) direkt danach auf den Rücken legen  und wieder Arme (Schulterblätter müssen auch vom Boden, bei beiden Übungen liegt man quasi nur auf dem Rumpf/Hüftbereich) und Beine anheben (man kann mit angewinkelten Beinen beginnen) beides immer im Wechsel für je 20sek für insgesamt 5min.
Dann 3-5min Handstand an der Wand mit dem Rücken zur Wand und versuchen so wenig mit den Füßen abstützen wie möglich.
Bei allen Übungen gilt, kontrolliert arbeiten, Körperspannung halten.
Zusätzlich mache ich 2mal die Woche Kniebeugen und Kreuzheben, das ist gut für die Runpfstabilisation, sollte man sich aber mal zeigen lassen damit nicht mehr kaputt geht.
Wer Fragen hat darf mir gerne eine PN zu kommen lassen, bin ziemlicher Spirtjunkie und kann sicher ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## schlotterschätt (19. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*



Pinocio schrieb:


> Wer Fragen hat darf mir gerne eine PN zu kommen lassen, bin ziemlicher *Spirtjunkie* und kann sicher ein paar Tipps geben.



Du hast da 'nen Buchstabendreher drin. Es heißt doch sicherlich *Spritjunkie* ! 

Als ausdauernder Buhnenkletterer an der Oder wurde auch ick nach ca. 4-5 Stunden Gummis schmeißen von argen Rückenschmerzen geplagt.|gr:
Den Rucksack hab ich von 7-8 kg Gewicht auf max. 5kg reduziert (selbst da schleppte ick die Hälfte Zeug noch umsonst mit |rolleyes) und der wurde bei erreichen der nächsten Buhne stets abgelegt (wenn's der Wasserstand erlaubte ).
Zusätzlich baumelte aber am Gürtel noch ein faltbarer Dreibeinhocker. So'n Teil wiegt kein Kilo und wenn's im Rücken gezwickt hat, hab ich mich 'ne Weile hingesetzt und auch teilweise im sitzen geangelt. War seeehr hilfreich.
Im Endeffekt ist aber 'n anständiges Rückentraining sicherlich die beste Lösung des Problems. :m


----------



## gambinho (19. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Bei mir ziehts beim Vielwerfen oft in der Schulter. Kann das ganze stark eingrenzen, wenn ich den Rucksack ausziehe


----------



## Andal (19. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Viele Rucksäcke erfüllen aber wirklich bloß den Wortsinn. Ein Sack auf dem Rücken. Wenn das Ding keinen anständigen Auufbau, keine ergonomische Rückenschale und unpassende Begurtung hat, dann gehts halt auch voll auf den Rücken. Da kann man auch bloß wieder auf den Bergsport verweisen. Diese Rucksäcke sind villeicht nicht so angelfreundlich, aber halt deutlich besser für Kreuz und Schultern.

Oder halt ganz kleines Handgepäck und das ablegen und dann fischen... Ab nächster Saison will ich es mit einer Weste probieren, die wirklich nur noch das allernötigste fasst und damit Gewicht spart.


----------



## kati48268 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Seitdem ich einen Rucksack mit Bauchtasche verwende, hat das Problem mit Rückenschmerzen arg nachgelassen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAIWA-CORMOR...AUCHTASCHE-CITYRUCKSACK-BACKPACK/380672531300
Grund ist vermutl. weniger, dass das Gewicht anders verteilt ist, sondern mehr dass eine andere Körperhaltung eingenommen wird.

Vorteil dazu: ich hab vorn alles Wichtige für ständigen Gebrauch (Köderwechsel, Vorfach, Kleinzeugs,...) und muss nicht dauernd ablegen.
Nachteil: die Bauchtasche nervt manchmal schon, ist manchmal im Weg.

Den (einhändig(!) aufklappbaren DAM Hammerkopf) Kescher klemm ich zusammengeklappt hinten in die Gurte, wenn ich ihn dann brauche, kann ich mit einer Hand alles ablegen und bereit zum landen machen.
So muss ich das Ding nicht auch noch mit der Hand tragen, ständig ablegen, wieder bücken und aufheben.

Möchte dieses "System" nicht mehr missen, was war das zuvor eine Quälerei!


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

bewegung ist das a&o.
konnte ich gestern wieder feststellen, hatte mir im juni des letzten jahres den rechten schienbeinkopf brechen lassen.
das metall kam mitte sebtember diesen jahres raus.
in der zwischenzeit keinerlei sport.
gestern das erste mal wieder laufen gewesen - heute muskelkater in fuß, bein, bauch, rücken.

leichtes lauftraining, drei mal die woche jeweils 30min sollte völlig reichen, dazu vernünftiges schuhwerk.


----------



## thanatos (23. November 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

die Erfahrung eines alten Sack´s :q
 entweder man hat´s oder man hat´nich #6
 mein Kumpel damals 30 Lenze alt mußte nach ca 30 min
 intensiven Spinnens für Stunden wegen Rückenschmerzen 
 augeben   konnte ich damals gar nicht verstehen war
 10 Jahre älter und konnte den ganzen Tag das Wasser peitschen :m 
 na ja 20 Jahre später ist es dann auch bei mir so das sich nach nem Stündchen der Rücken so verspannt daß,das atmen 
 schwerfällt |gr:
 da hilft nur eins ein Zigarrchen angebrannt und beim smoken
 leichte Lockerungsübungen dann geht´s ´n halbes Stündchen wieder #6
 Ist aber nur beim Angeln von Land so ,beim angeln vom
 Kahn tritt es nicht auf weil ich zum platzwechseln ganz altmodisch weiter rudere. :q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

1. Maßnahme: Tackle reduzieren, das spart Gewicht.
Zwei kleine Boxen die in die Illex Shoulder Bag passen, reichen vollkommen!

2. das richtige Schuhwerke und gute Einlagen tragen!

Ansonsten mal zwischendurch mal durchstrecken und Lockerungsübungen machen, dann passt das...


----------



## Michael.S (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rückenschmerzen auf Buhnen*

Da ich weder weit Laufen noch länger als 15 Minuten stehen kann habe ich immer einen kleinen Klapphocker dabei , ohne den wäre das Spinnfischen für mich erledigt , das hilft schon sehr wenn man ab und zu sitzen kann und so ein kleiner Klapphocker wiegt auch nicht besonders viel


----------

